# Macintosh Color Classic dans le coma



## Erem (16 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
Mon Mac Color Classic, ressorti d'un carton ce jour pour essayer d'y brancher un lecteur iomega ZIP, me fait la tête (ou ne respire plus, pour être exact). J'ai retiré le capot, vérifié le fusible tout d'abord, et ce dernier semble OK. En sortant la carte mère et en mettant la bête en route, je retrouve un peu de vie : l'ensemble se met sous tension et le ventilo tourne (il me semble). Dès que je replace la carte mère, plus rien.
Ce modèle, d'après Mactracker, possède 4MB de RAM soudés et de la VRAM (256K ou 512K - mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour le mien). Actuellement, il n'a pas de barrette de RAM supplémentaire, mais il devrait tourner avec ses 4MB soudés.
J'ai 2 jeux de 2 barrettes 30 broches que j'ai ajoutées pour le tester, sans plus de succès...
Je suis une quiche en électronique, alors je sèche sur cette bécane qui fonctionnait à merveille il y a peu.
Est-ce que la pile interne, si elle était HS, pourrait expliquer ce coma ?
Sinon, est-ce qu'un utilisateur de ce modèle peut me donner des pistes ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2017)

Ca va être difficile sans un électronicien. Est-ce que tu as vu des condensateurs gonflés et/ou explosés ?


----------



## Erem (17 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Ca va être difficile sans un électronicien. Est-ce que tu as vu des condensateurs gonflés et/ou explosés ?



Je n'ai rien vu d'anormal et tout est vraiment très propre... Je vais déjà commencer par changer la pile interne. Il semblerait que ce soit une raison suffisante pour ne pas démarrer sur d'autres macs classic ou plus anciens. Mais je suis toujours preneur d'idées


----------



## baron (17 Janvier 2017)

La pile interne est bien un composant critique pour le démarrage de ces modèles.
Commence par là sinon tu n'arriveras à rien — mais tant qu'à ouvrir la bête, regarde aussi les condensateurs, en particulier ceux de l'alimentation. 

P.S. Pour trouver une pile équivalente au modèle de base : 
• http://www.gete.net/tilfr/archives/14768.php


----------



## Erem (17 Janvier 2017)

baron a dit:


> La pile interne est bien un composant critique pour le démarrage de ces modèles.
> Commence par là sinon tu n'arriveras à rien — mais tant qu'à ouvrir la bête, regarde aussi les condensateurs, en particulier ceux de l'alimentation.
> 
> P.S. Pour trouver une pile équivalente au modèle de base :
> • http://www.gete.net/tilfr/archives/14768.php



Merci pour le lien vers le fameux gete.net
J'ai une pile fonctionnelle dans un G4, je pense que c'est la même


----------



## Erem (17 Janvier 2017)

Bon, changement de pile avec celle d'un G4 aux caractéristiques identiques. Elle n'est pas neuve, mais sauve bien la PRAM sur le G4 lorsqu'il est débranché.
Résultat : idem, pas de démarrage, pas de ventilateur, pas le moindre bruit 
Lorsque je retire la carte mère et que je mets la bête en route, le ventilateur se lance, le disque dur crépite pendant quelques secondes et puis, bien entendu, ça ne va pas plus loin. Dès que je remets la carte mère en place, il ne se passe plus rien.
Pour ce qui est des condos, ils ont l'air tous OK et je pense que je n'aurais pas de ventilo ni de lancement du DD s'ils étaient morts. Le problème se situe plutôt sur la carte mère qui, visiblement, ne laisse rien passer... mais pourquoi ? ROM flinguée ?
Le mystère reste entier. Il faudrait que je fasse tester la carte dans un FabLab sympa 
Ci-joint petit reportage photo sur le déshabillage sur le Color Classic model number M1600 et S/N SG316519C2D


----------



## Rubber_Soul (19 Janvier 2017)

C'est peut-être une remarque débile, mais par hasard quand tu branches ton ordi tu appuies bien sur cette touche pour le démarrer ?


----------



## Erem (20 Janvier 2017)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> C'est peut-être une remarque débile, mais par hasard quand tu branches ton ordi tu appuies bien sur cette touche pour le démarrer ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 112808


Ben je ne sais plus quel clavier j'ai utilisé alors ta remarque n'est pas débile [emoji38]. Du coup, je vais réessayer avec la clavier-kivabien [emoji120]


----------



## Erem (21 Janvier 2017)

Salut, je viens de réessayer avec le clavier d'origine... Sans plus de succès [emoji378][emoji37] Retour sur un pb de carte mère ou de pile (pas de neuve sous la main).


----------



## claude72 (22 Janvier 2017)

De mémoire, et d'expérience, les Mac qui ne démarrent pas sans la pile et restent sur un écran noir sont :
- Mac IIfx
- LC 475
- PowerMac 6100

J'ai aussi entendu dire, sans avoir pu le vérifier, que les 1ers iMac ne trouvent plus leur disque de démarrage quand la pile est HS... mais l'écran s'allume et affiche une disquette avec un point d'interrogation clignotant.

Donc, ton problème ne vient pas de la pile.





>


Sur cette photo on voit que la carte-mère est assez poussièreuse... essaye de souffler cette poussière (délicatement) et après regarde bien autour du petit condensateur chimique de 47 microfarads 16 volts (qui est au premier plan, juste à droite et un peu en dessous du bout de connecteur blanc) si il n'y a pas de la poussière restante, collée par un espèce de "liquide" gluant... si oui, c'est l'électrolyte du condensateur qui a fui, ce qui veut dire que ce condensateur est probablement sec, donc mort.
Ensuite, regarde autour de tous les autres condensateurs chimiques si il n'y a pas le même problème...


----------



## Rubber_Soul (24 Janvier 2017)

Salut,
Claude à certainement raison, il faut changer les condensateurs, sur eBay il y'a des offres mais je trouve les prix excessifs, essaie de trouver un petit magasin d'informatique ou un réparateur débrouillard, pour les piles y'en a aussi sur eBay ou sur Conrad. Pour compléter ce que dit Claude voilà la carte mère avec tous les condensateurs (rouge : 47 µF, vert : 10 µF, blanc : 100 µF) :


Voilà ^^


----------



## olivierfaure (23 Février 2017)

Sur les cartes mères, il y a normalement un petit bouton physique de ré-initialisation... sur mon 20th anniversaire, il m'est arrivé que ça la débloque, appuyer 1 fois et sinon 5 ou 10s aussi on sait jamais...


----------



## ninkasi67 (23 Février 2017)

Rubber_Soul a dit:


> Salut,
> Claude à certainement raison, il faut changer les condensateurs, sur eBay il y'a des offres mais je trouve les prix excessifs, essaie de trouver un petit magasin d'informatique ou un réparateur débrouillard, pour les piles y'en a aussi sur eBay ou sur Conrad. Pour compléter ce que dit Claude voilà la carte mère avec tous les condensateurs (rouge : 47 µF, vert : 10 µF, blanc : 100 µF) :
> Voir la pièce jointe 112901
> 
> Voilà ^^



Hello regarde chez informatique21 a dijon , il fait des réparations sur mac changement gpu etc etc


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2017)

Tu en connaitrais pas un sur Lyon ?


----------

